

Ask HN: How to Hire an Econometrician? - Coax

Our startup would like to hire an econometrician.  Resources abound for people who want to hire developers, but there seem to be few venues for hiring mathematicians and statisticians.<p>We're looking for someone with an statistics or econometrics masters degree, so we are contacting the appropriate departments in certain schools<p>Beyond contacting schools, can the HN community suggest how we can go about finding an econometrician?
======
gtani
Try meetups or user's groups for R, SAS, SPSS, data mining, etc. My local R
group meetings are really interesting and info-packed.

~~~
Coax
Interesting, great suggestion. I'll look into that. Thank you.

